# central netted vs central bearded dragon



## fabregasreptiles (Feb 14, 2010)

hey guys,

i am getting a pair of dragons to breed. either a pair of high coloured central bearded dragons or a pair of central netted dragons. i just want to know which one is better for handling, easier to breed, and better to look at (colour and activeness) your thoughts on this would be great. please say why it is better (handling, activeness, etc.)

thanks


----------



## fritzi2009 (Feb 14, 2010)

if it was me id be getting beardies...


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Feb 14, 2010)

when you give the answer, if possible can you say why (handling, easiness to breed, activeness, colourness) wise

thanks


----------



## fritzi2009 (Feb 14, 2010)

wellllll..... seeing as you have a eastern i thought youd know about their handling in the first place, and their activeness
high coloured centrals, IMO, are much better looking than netteds
and ive never bred bearded dragons but if you did some research for yourself im sure you could find plenty of useful info on breeding


----------



## euphorion (Feb 14, 2010)

i keep beardies, easy as if you get your setup right from the start and dnt hosue together etc. they can be cranky though. ive heard netteds can be kept together and they are a bit more of a character though, im looking into getting some myself. so bear in mind i am not speaking from experience in reccommending the netteds...


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah thanks, but like i wanted toi know their activeness to central netteds (ie. which one is more active) as i dont know about central netteds

i will do some more research but more answers would be great

thanks


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Feb 14, 2010)

hey, how did your crushed jaw beardy go, is he still alive???? so have you bred beardies, are they easy or hard


----------



## gecko-mad (Feb 14, 2010)

Netteds all the way!


----------



## euphorion (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah just posted in my thread about the bubby with teh crushed skull, he ate crickets today! im so pleased to pulled through, all thank to the help and advice of people on this forum  no i havent bred my beardies yet but from what i know and who ive spoken to they are very easy to breed as long as you take good care of the female in terms of fat stores and conditioning. netteds wont produce as many babies. they are just as active as the other so theres nothing to consider there really. other than that i guess netteds arent as colourful (but i think they are a nicer looking animal in terms of body shape) and have a more interesting disposition. they are a bit smaller though, and alot faster, so beardies may be easier to handle.


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Feb 14, 2010)

ok. thanks for the info


----------



## Dragon_Lover_85 (Feb 14, 2010)

I personally breed both and prefer the netteds for activeness (far more entertaining than beardies). Plus the market isnt flooded with these species so if you intend to sell hatchies it is far eaier to sell netteds than beardies. The beardies can be prettier to look at but the netteds are also pretty if you get the right ones. Beardies are easier to breed and breed more in terms of numbers than the netteds.
Its personal choice really but I hope this helps.
Oh yeh and on handling if treated right they are much of a muchness.


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Feb 14, 2010)

ok. thx


----------



## ItsPixie (Feb 14, 2010)

i preffer netteds haha they are so quirky


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 14, 2010)

Beardies are much hardier than netteds, they also have much bigger clutches if your planning on breeding for some dough
Netteds are great little lizards as far as pets go, but are a little harder to look after than beardies imo due to their finicky needs, so i guess it comes to what u want out of it


----------



## Rocket (Feb 14, 2010)

A Netted Dragon is a Bearded Dragon that eats less, moves more, less spiky and squeezed down into a fast moving, spotty lizard with in-built aphrodesiacs and a love of digging.


----------



## bump73 (Feb 15, 2010)

I'd go the netteds every man and his dog is breeding beardies so at the end of the day the netteds should be easier to sell. Mind you nice coloured beardies will still sell without to much drama..

Ben


----------



## bigi (Feb 17, 2010)

If you want an animal that can be handled out of its enclosure and pat like a dog, go the beardy, if you are after an interesting little creature that moves alot get the netted. Beardies also eat a lot more than the netted and if you are buying food, it adds up


----------



## Dragon_Lover_85 (Feb 18, 2010)

Rocket said:


> A Netted Dragon is a Bearded Dragon that eats less, moves more, less spiky and squeezed down into a fast moving, spotty lizard with in-built aphrodesiacs and a love of digging.


 
Well put Rocket :lol:

Could not agree more.


----------

